

WebScaleSQL "We're Gonna Need A Bigger Database" - tbassetto
http://webscalesql.org

======
bsg75
Unfortunate name choice: [http://www.mongodb-is-web-
scale.com/](http://www.mongodb-is-web-scale.com/)

